# I had my First Job!!



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

So after landing my new job as a Wal-Mart greeter,
a good find for many retirees, I lasted less than a day...

About two hours into my first day on the job a very loud,
unattractive, mean-acting woman walked into the store with her two kids,
yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance.
I said pleasantly, ' Good morning and welcome to Wal Mart.
Nice children you have there. Are they twins?'
The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say,
'[beeep] no, they ain't twins. The oldest one's 9, and the other one's 7.
Why the [beeep] would you think they're twins? Are you blind, or stupid?'
So I replied,
'I'm neither blind nor stupid, Ma'am, I just couldn't believe someone
slept with you twice. Have a good day and thank you for shopping at
Wal-Mart..'
My supervisor said I probably wasn't cut out for this line of work .


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

-BaHa!- :rotfl:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

pretty funny.


----------

